# leos



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

how are hypo macks produced, super hypo x mack snow? and could you apply the same thing to super snows to produce a hypo super snow, or would that not work lol..


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Well Super Hypo x Mack Snow should give you:

50% Mack Ghost (aka Mack Hypo)
50% Hypo

In order to get a Hypo Super Snow you'd be best breeding a Mack Ghost x Mack Ghost giving you:

50% Mack Ghost
25% Hypo Mack Snow
25% Hypo.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nienna said:


> Well Super Hypo x Mack Snow should give you:
> 
> 50% Mack Ghost (aka Mack Hypo)
> 50% Hypo
> ...


Nienna, you forgot something there.... Hypo's incomplete/codominant just like Mack Snow 

Mack Ghost X Mack Ghost (in descending order of likelihood) =

25.0% Mack Ghosts
12.5% Super Snow Ghosts
12.5% Mack Super Hypo Ghosts
12.5% Mack Snows not hypo
12.5% Normal Hypos
6.25% Super Snow Super Hypo Ghosts
6.25% Super Snow not hypo
6.25% Normal Super Hypos
6.25% Normal, not snow or hypo


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!*

That one blew me away!!!:idea:

One day - I'll ask you to explain that to me.:smile:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Awww, it's not that bad.... 

Mack Ghost is sort of:

MmHh 

Where *M* is the incomplete dominant Mack, *m* is normal "not mack", *H *is the incomplete dominant hypo, *h* is normal "not hypo".
(You can see that, if Mack or Hypo was a recessive, you'd call this "het mack, het hypo" ... but because they're at least partially dominant genes, you can SEE the hets, and it's the "super" form that's homozygous)

So if you cross a MmHh to another MmHh you can get:

Mack Ghosts (MmHh)
Super Snow Ghosts (MMHh)
Mack Super Hypo Ghosts (MmHH)
Mack Snows not hypo (Mmhh)
Normal Hypos (mmHh)
Super Snow Super Hypo Ghosts (MMHH)
Super Snow not hypo (MMhh)
Normal Super Hypos (mmHH)
Normal, not snow or hypo (mmhh)

The percentages are just the probability of each combination happening


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

im pretty confused now lol..so how would you make a hypo mack, i know its been answered somewhere up there but my brain hurts lol..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The fastest way would be to breed a Super Snow to a Super Hypo. That way, you get 100% Hypo Macks (AKA "Mack Ghost"). Each parent HAS to give a copy of their mutant gene to the offspring, because they don't have anything else to give.

You could try Mack to Super Hypo, too, for 50% odds.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

oh right thats where i got confused - the ghost bit..just re-read the other posts & it makes sense lol..(didnt realise it was just another name for hypoo macks lol)


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL knew it didn't look right. Was having a brain fart


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

so has it been proved that hypo is definately codominant then because no one else seems sure lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Herpinfested said:


> so has it been proved that hypo is definately codominant then because no one else seems sure lol


It certainly ACTS incompletely dominant. At least, the Hine line of hypo/superhypo does


----------

